

iPhone's biggest competition might be the ASUS EeePC - danw
http://blogs.computerworld.com/iphones_biggest_competition_eee_pc_asus

======
inovica
I have both (also have a MacBook Air). They are completely different in the
way I use them. the EEEPC sits in my car for if I need it whilst travelling
around. The iphone is for picking up stuff whilst I'm out, at dinner, at
friends etc. The iphone is in my pocket and it my calendar, address book and
all the other things I need instant access to. Whilst the EEPC is great in
terms of form factor, its a computer and not what the iPhone is

------
wallflower
I don't think the iPhone has to worry about the EEE. Their uses and form-
factor are different.

I use both daily. I waited a month after the iPhone launch to replace my 6-yr
old Nokia 8265 (so old that you could only send ALL-CAPS text messages - which
annoyed friends).

I love the Eee. 2 lb vs 4-5 lb of a typical notebook while commuting is a
well-appreciated difference. The Eee has the added factor of sometimes being a
conversation starter (a feature the me-too MacBook lacks). Not having to worry
about (typical) shock-related damage makes the limited SD storage worth it.

~~~
goofygrin
Totally agree. I have an eee (that sits around doing nothing now honestly) and
lust and Iphone (damn you sprint for sucking so many donkey balls that you
don't need to eat for years).

The Iphone is like "whabam" internet at the dinner table to settle the
arguement of who starred in some movie.

The eee is "look at me I have a cute small computer."

The Air is "lookit me I'm a douchebag"

;)

~~~
goofygrin
Wow harsh ;) must mean something different to everyone LOL.

------
antirez
I've one asus eeepc and I use it exactly like a phone with Skype 2.0 (with
video support). I planned to buy a new phone (currently I've a nokia N70), but
now that I've the eee I don't feel the need anymore.

What's cool is that I use most of the time it as an appliance and not a
computer, like when I use skype or when I see some movie or listen to music,
but I manged to install Apache+mod_ruby on it and the C compiler so from time
to time when I'm not at home I use it to write code.

At first the keyboard was not exactly the right tool to write code but after
two/three weeks I started to write without problems at 70% of my usual speed.

------
yummyfajitas
I'm not sure the Eee can crowd out an iphone (too big), but a Nokia N800/N810
might. It's a small, linux powered computer only slightly bigger than an
iphone. The newer model even has a real keyboard.

Overall, I prefer it to an iphone. It's not as pretty, but it is more
functional (especially if you spend most of your time near wifi).
Unfortunately, the iphone doesn't come with a terminal or python.

<http://www.nseries.com/products/n800/#l=products,n800>

~~~
axod
I had an N800 for a while, but it was just unusable. The software seemed sort
of thrown together. The keyboard didn't work well, and the browser was pretty
tough to use.

Having the multi touch on the iPhone also counts for a _lot_ \-
zoom/scroll/etc

------
danw
I also have both devices and the use case for me is entirely different. The
iPhone is designed for consumption. The ui lets you choose what you consume,
such as music, video, email etc perfectly. The Eee on the other hand is ideal
for creation on the go. It's got a full keyboard, webcam sd reader and usb
ports and is lovely for bloggin on the go. It's certainly not a device you'd
carry in your pocket all the time like the iPhone. Typical users consume far
more than they create.

